

How to easily transfer your files to iPad with Python one liner  - javinpaul
http://fuzz-box.blogspot.sg/2013/03/how-to-easily-transfer-files-to-ipad.html

======
theorique
Nice little hack.

I assume he means port 8000 in the part that reads:

 _From your iPad, open safari and go to_

 _<http://192.168.1.2:8080>

to access and download the files to your iPad._

Otherwise, you are browsing on a different port and it probably won't work.

(edit: Also, you need to know your computer's IP address ... mine happened to
be the default one, but YMMV)

------
mikegioia
This is nice, and I can _see_ the files, but I have no download option.
There's a "Copy" in safari but where the heck can I save these to?

EDIT: okay, figured it out. This app can do it:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mymedia-download-
manager/id3...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mymedia-download-
manager/id348609711?mt=8)

You don't even need Cydia!

------
songgao
My `bin/server`. It prints all ip addresses binded to the machine, and tries
port numbers starting from 8000 until one is available for use:

    
    
      #!/usr/bin/env python2.7
      
      import commands
      import subprocess
      
      port=8000
      while commands.getstatusoutput('lsof -i -P|grep ":' + str(port) + '"')[1]:
          port = port + 1
      print commands.getstatusoutput('ip addr | grep inet')[1], "\n"
      subprocess.call(['env', 'python2.7', '-m', 'SimpleHTTPServer', str(port)])

------
scottrogowski
I was inspired to write a small bash script to let you know which ip exactly
to go to. It is hackish due to my limited knowledge of sed but it works on my
Mac at least

    
    
      #!/bin/bash
      ip=`ifconfig -r en0 inet | sed -E '/en0/d;s/inet[ \t]([0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+\.[0-9]+).+/\1/'`
      ip=`echo $ip | tr -d '[:space:]'`
      echo "Go to $ip:8000 in a browser on your local network. When you are done, use ctrl-c to exit"
      python -m SimpleHTTPServer 8000

------
lifeisstillgood
But where on the iPad is it stored?

And can I reverse it - taking photos off iPad into my server

Really backing up these devices is a closed book to me

~~~
allenbina
image capture on mac should be able to do it. requires to be plugged in via
usb.

------
keyboardP
The code in the post is for Python 2.x but if you're running Python 3.x, use
this to set up a server:

    
    
        python -m http.server 8000

------
hansc
Thanks for sharing, great hack!

------
berntb
Why not this? :-)

    
    
       "python -c 'import os; os.system("mv ... ~/Dropbox/from_comp_x/")'
    

Edit: My point is -- what makes this worth up votes?!

------
tteam
Use our Tonido server instead (<http://www.tonido.com/ios/>). Less adventurous
though :-)

